# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  Brand New Kappa, 2019. Your Opinions Please :)

## icare

I've been running an MO5 for 12 years and don't know when it will give up the ghost. I hear it talking to me quietly in different tongues at times - that's the hint that I may be standing here with my only edger down and no decisions yet made.  So, I'd love to hear from New Kappa owners.  It looks like Essilor did a rewind and decided to reissue the tried and trusted older design.  Maybe I don't have to give a Mr. Color a glance?  Thanks for your advice.  Still love my ol' beauty, but time doesn't stand still.

----------


## MartinC

Hello ,the new one goes kappa is the essilor neksia but with the function of hc for surround frames

----------

